# Womans Perspective on Fat Guys Vid.



## lozonloz (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.asylum.com/2010/10/04/girls-that-like-fat-guys/

I was browsing the net and found this series of "Woman's Perspective" Vids.

I like her

Also, this one seemed relevant to Dims so I thought I would share.


----------



## imfree (Dec 1, 2010)

Kinda' nice, a little silly-sounding, but encouraging to hear. Thanks for posting.

I don't think I ever welcomed you to Dimm's, so check your Repbox please.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 2, 2010)

I really enjoyed that. And she told da troof!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, that makes me feel a little better. lol


----------

